# Sandcrab as bait?



## tkpaul (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey guys, my name is Tommy and I live in Oklahoma. (No Gator-Sooner jokes please. We bought some Gator shirts when we were there last year and a couple of

my boys actually wore them during the game. They sure got cold watching the game looking thru the windows) My family and I have been coming to Navarre for the last several years on vacation. We have fished from the beach with marginal success. But since finding this forum, I'm sure our odds will increase. I've read it all the way through a couple of times. We will be down the last week in July and I was wondering if the small sand crabs you see at night make good bait? I know Half-Hitch has all kinds of bait, but I prefer fresh if possible. One other question, if you could pick one bait to catch fish (doesn't matter what kind of fish) in the surf, what would it be? I just want my boys to catch some fish. Thanks in advance. Tommy


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

You can catch redfish, sheepshead, flounder on them..might even catch black drum.....The little ones thast are about quarter or half dollar size are great for sheepshead/flounder...the bigger ones are good for red and black drum.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sand crabs r great for redfish n black drum

n if i had 2 choose 1 baitfish it woulda 4" or so ly or manhaden


----------

